# Oak dilemna



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

My dead zone of swampy area by the pond claimed 2 more 18" dbh willow oaks over the winter. They just don't like growing up dry and then being subjected to wet feet 6 months out of the year in their middle age. I already have plenty of 'wildlife' trees in this area so they are coming down while they are still solid. Now I just have to figure out what to do with 500 bdft of 'character' red oak. I would let them stand, but I am getting tired of seeing a bunch of dead trees in this area. I guess everyone in the family will be getting rustic oak furniture for Christmas:yes:.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I like the way you think.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I would cut those low-grade logs into cribbing. Oak lasts long enough and you will never have enough cribbing.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

TexasTimbers said:


> I would cut those low-grade logs into cribbing. Oak lasts long enough and you will never have enough cribbing.


Oooh, good idea! My wife goes to a therapeutic, nonprofit horse riding facility for her paralysis, but not since she got pregnant. I bet they could use some:yes:. I like to help them when I can building and repairing stuff while my wife is riding the horse.


----------

